

Why don't my teachers improve themselves? - pestaa

I cannot complete some of my CS university courses because most of my teachers are incompetent, their speeches are incoherent, misleading and more often than not flat-out wrong.<p>Even the best hackers on this site could not pass my exams, because the correct answer is not that you'd expect -- it is always the misbelief the teacher heard about years ago.<p>We have the Linux-fanboy who keeps joking about how Windows is not scriptable (PowerShell was released in 2006), the OSX-fanboy with his anti-Microsoft pet peeves...<p>Another teacher disapproved my home work because the results were different on his machine. It was a benchmark you idiot! Of course the results are different!<p>We are presented facts that became untrue a decade ago. They all go into OS flame wars, language syntax flame wars and the like.<p>Yet we are looked down so much, the whole atmosphere becomes so dragging, I'd rather just stay home and code.<p>I recently realized I attend classes only to socialize a little before and after the course.<p>Is this a problem elsewhere too?
======
PizzaPanther
Unless you go to a top university like MIT I doubt much will change. If it
were me I'd quit and move to Bay Area and join or create a start-up.

I have a degree and it is definitely totally useless to me other than the
prestige of the thing. Some employers look at it as a requirement, but if they
do, it is probably a boring place to work.

~~~
pestaa
My feelings exactly. Nobody around me, not even my family understands that a
degree is so last century in this field, unless you design rockets of course.

~~~
PizzaPanther
Ha ha! That's my degree Aerospace Engineer. But it was too boring working for
huge aerospace corporations so I do programming now.

------
NonEUCitizen
Can you transfer to another university?

~~~
pestaa
Unfortunately, no. I wish I could, but I believe the situation is roughly the
same anywhere in the country.

~~~
Fliko
No it's not, quite a few teachers work everyday to 'improve themselves', sucks
that you got the shitty lot of the teachers but the fact is at the end of the
day what matters most is what you teach yourself.

